# How to tell if shrimp are starting to get pregnant?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I would like to know the proper way to tell if shrimp are starting to get pregnant. I have a few Bumblebee shrimp and some are starting to get heavier looking than others, I can also see that the rear where the underside "flippers" are is starting to turn yellowish. Are those eggs developing? (I hope so)


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

A lot of times they will start shopping for bedding and other nursery supplies.



Sometimes you can see the "saddle" behind the head in some types more than others signifying egg production. You will see eggs in the rear "legs"--aka pleopods--when they're carrying eggs.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

When you look in the driveway and your car is missing, they went to Babies R Us.[-X 

They will start paying more attention to their pleopods by fanning them and cleaning them, especially when eggs are visible.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

agree with both statements...cherry reds eggs(very yellow) are more visible than the bumble bee ones which are probably brownish and can be seen at the pleopods.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------

